# Ram loose in ram slot.



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! 
I have a question. 
When i start PC,Can RAM stick be damaged if it loose in Ram slot ?I mean the clips ram slot didn't close. 
I didn't insert RAM stick backwards,but one side clip in, and the other doesn't.
Can Ram sticks be burned?
I repleaced its and its fine now
Thx alot


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2012)

A long time ago it might have caused a problem, but nowadays i think you're fine to continue using it, we get loose ram sticks all the time at work (damn kids kick the towers off the shelving frames), and reseat the memory constantly.


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

RCoon said:


> A long time ago it might have caused a problem, but nowadays i think you're fine to continue using it, we get loose ram sticks all the time at work (damn kids kick the towers off the shelving frames), and reseat the memory constantly.



Thanks!
I thought Ram sticks or Ram slot will be burn if they loose in ram slot.
I didn't see a spark when i start PC and no smelled burning.
Hope they well


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

are you sure you put it in right? in newer motherboards the bottom is actually fixed. so you need to slide it into the bottom notch and press the top, and it clicks into place.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> are you sure you put it in right? in newer motherboards the bottom is actually fixed. so you need to slide it into the bottom notch and press the top, and it clicks into place.



yes but it can still be removed unlike if you clip it


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> yes but it can still be removed unlike if you clip it



not sure what you are trying to say...


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*reply!*

I didn't insert Ram sticks backwards.But i forgot close the Ram clip.
Im using ram kit 8gb Gskill sniper with P8Z77-V deluxe MB.
I tested my Ram sticks with WindowsDiagnostics and with AIDA64 .Thay fine
Im not sure can they be damaged after my mistake.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2012)

If it doesn't fit the notch, take a knife and make a new notch in the middle
bad idea.

what RCoon said.


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*aaa*



3870x2 said:


> If it doesn't fit the notch, take a knife and make a new notch in the middle
> bad idea.
> 
> what RCoon said.



I dont understand what you say=,=


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

he make joke


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

No, if the RAM was in the right way (not backward) even if it was not seated properly it is unlikely that you would damage it ... it just wouldn't work right.
If the RAM is now seated properly and passes RAM tests, you are good to go.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't think there is enough power running through the RAM slots to actually damage anything.  I see this all the time with low power systems, it is very difficult to damage something when there isn't enough power to do any damage.


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*

Thank you all!
I didn't see a spark and no smelled burning when i start my PC with my loose RAM.
No black points on RAM Pins.
Now my PC runs well but i need to check it everyday.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

The only way you would damage the RAM is if you shorted something out.
There is no real way to do this when it's in the slot, even if it's loose.
I've opened computers where the RAM is hanging loosing in the slot and simply plugged them back in and they work fine.


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*Merry Christmast!*



Kreij said:


> The only way you would damage the RAM is if you shorted something out.
> There is no real way to do this when it's in the slot, even if it's loose.
> I've opened computers where the RAM is hanging loosing in the slot and simply plugged them back in and they work fine.


Thanks for your answer!
But sorry,i dont understand what this phrase mean : "shorted something out"
Sorry ,my English is so bad


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh boy, let me see ... Shorted out means that voltage and current from somewhere goes to somewhere else where it does not belong. If you take a wire and stick it into both plugs in an electrical outlet you are "shorting it out".


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*



Kreij said:


> Oh boy, let me see ... Shorted out means that voltage and current from somewhere goes to somewhere else where it does not belong. If you take a wire and stick it into both plugs in an electrical outlet you are "shorting it out".




You should be my English teacher
I'm only good with Vietnamese.
Now i see my problem
Thank you again.Love from Vietnam
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

TPU is a global community. There are many people here who will take the time to help you, even if it means helping you with the English language. That's what makes this website great.
If you don't understand something, always ask. Someone will help.


----------



## fefelungchinua (Dec 7, 2012)

*Tpu!*



Kreij said:


> TPU is a global community. There are many people here who will take the time to help you, even if it means helping you with the English language. That's what makes this website great.
> If you don't understand something, always ask. Someone will help.



This is a great site,great community!
I learned too many experience from TPU.
I knew our community for a long time,when i start to use GPU-Z
Wish our community more grow up


----------

